# Good Studio monitor- Purely for playing not recording



## piranha (Dec 11, 2007)

Hey guys. I'm currently running my line6 hd500 separate from my regular amp set up. I have it running through an old harman kardon stereo to two 6" Energy bookshelf speakers... my stereo from 12 years ago.
I am hooked. It's so ambient. The stereo effect makes you feel like you are really playing in a stadium but it is a little thin which I can appreciate.

My question is:
I want to go to a set of studio monitors, but it's an area I'm not very familiar with. What could you recommend? I'd like a set that can handle lows well. It's purely for playing not recording.
My budget is 300-500. Ideally I'd look for a used pair but if a decent set were reasonably priced I'd buy new.

Thanks


----------



## fudb (Dec 8, 2010)

I got some used yorkville YSM-2Ps for well in your budget, and i'm quite happy. They're not the most revealing speaker ever, but they sound good and have (IMO) good imaging..


----------



## Slowfinger (Jan 1, 2011)

+1 on the yorkvilles. Been using a pair for 6 years. Very accurate, good imaging. Bass isn't as defined as thousand $ speaks, and highs a little less smooth, but they reproduce everything accurately. They are self powered and perhaps a little underpowered but for mixing they have enough juice.
Perhaps take a look at some of the KRK offerings. The unpowered Rockits are pretty good. That Harmon Kardon would like them. Might fit the budget.
Cheers
Bruce


----------



## fudb (Dec 8, 2010)

oh i'm also a big fan of the Tannoy Reaveal actives, although the sweet spot is tiny


----------



## reccon (Jan 6, 2011)

*Yorkville YSM-1's*

If you can find a set of these, they are a wonderful speaker, much better than the YSM-2's, powered or unpowered. I have a set as my fronts in my home theatre & my son found a used pair at Long & McQuade Burlington for $100.00. They'll take a decent amount of power & the imaging & detail reproduction is superb.


----------



## Loudguitars.com (Jan 29, 2011)

Small pair of Events, they are great!


----------



## Andy (Sep 23, 2007)

My Yorkville YSM-1Ps are great for mixing and listening to guitar-heavy music, so I can imagine they'd be perfect. I paid $700 for mine, but they're being discontinued, so I imagine you can get them significantly cheaper. The KRK Rockits are a bit smiley curved -- you probably won't like them as much.


----------



## piranha (Dec 11, 2007)

Sorry for my late reply guys. Super busy week.
First of all thanks for the suggestions. I've decided on some krk rokit 8's. They have the bigger 8" driver and the smiley curve that was described is ok with me. I usually go that way on my eq pedals anyway. I should have a set by the end of the week and I will let you know what I think.
Thanks again. 
Pat


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

I am looking for _exactly_ the same thing and am also running an HD500.

I owned YSM-1s for years but sold them this summer when I moved across Canada. Recoon, why do you think the YSM-1s are so superior to the YSM-2s?

I was looking into YSM2P-II Active Monitors because I think Yorkville makes great stuff and really slays the "name" competition dollar for dollar. I want as flat of respone as possible without spending a gazillion dollars.

TG


----------

